# Threesome?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a male feral pigeon that is one of quite a few I have rescued this year. He unfortunately was very young when I found him and he took some time to recover. He seemed to loose interest in the outside would and I have decided to keep him as I have doubts about his ability to survive outside.

I have been look for a hen for him, as he started to withdraw after female pigeons that I rescued for whatever reason were released. He is getting older and its cruel I think to keep him on his own.

I have been offered two hens, and here is the question I want to ask. The two hens I have been offered are rollers that for some reason cannot fly right and need a new home. The have apparently been together for some time and I am reluctant to split them up. I have limited room in my flat and I think four pigeons will be too many.

Will the two females get on with a single male. Will they both likely mate with him and nest with him, or will one take precidence. Will the hens become jealous and start fighting for his attentions?

I need to decide if he will be happy with two hens, and if two hens will be happy with him. I will split them if necessary rather than take another male as I do not think I have the room, but I would rather keep the hens together. What are my chances of getting a happy house?

I have to make a decision in the next couple of days, so any help and advice appreciated.

Thank you,
Brian.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Wait and see. It _can_ work but it might not also. I tried to do that and the first female was EXTREMELY jealous of the second. However, I have heard stories of all 2 sharing a nest together, so it depends a lot on their individual personalities!!


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I am getting that answer a lot, Almost everyone I have asked has said 'you wont know until you try'
I think unless I get any negative reasons for doing so, I will take the two hens and see what happens. If one of the hens hooks up with Squeaker then I always have the option of getting a second male. It might be a bit crowded but I like having them around so I think I will adjust.

Thanks,
Brian.
P.s. More stories and replies welcome if anybody has anything different to say?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well the two hens may be a pair already, but that still does not mean it won't work.. a trio can work sometimes, he can play house with both if they are open to it.. but as said it remains to be seen.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

for sure.. i have a male that hooked up with two hens and raised babies with both.. but i also have another male that has a mate but also mates with the sister, but when she tries to go into the nest box or follows him he attacks her....so mbe ready to get another male if need be, and if you aren't ready for eggs or babies better get some fake eggs quick..


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

I had a male that I bred with two hens at the same time. I simply used two breeding cages and I moved the male form cage to cage each day. He kept the hens happy and fed two youngsters per hen. Works fine, just keep them out of sight of each other.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Henderson,

I'm in the same boat, with a very sweet male pigeon baby that I rescued in the winter. He's a bit hopeless in some ways & I love him to bits,so I have let him stay with me. His name is Squee.

Around about the same time as I took him in, I also (temporarily, I thought) took in an older hen who had broken her wing and lost her tail, and they ended up becoming mates . They are so happy together, its really lovely to watch, so I agree with you that a mate makes them have a much better life.

One thing I would like to mention about owning four pigeons as opposed to two, is once the two couples are mated and starting to lay eggs, they can get a bit lonely & depressed-looking when one mate sits on the eggs for their shift, while the other is out of the nest. Having two couples gives the mate that is not on the nest someone to hang out with. I've noticed that my pigeons are much happier this way.

Anyway I hope that it all works out. I don't know much about rollers being mated with ferals, sorry about that!


----------

